# Axminster scroll saw... Hegner look-a-like



## Apache_sim (5 Aug 2013)

OK. I think I get it !!!! The Hegner is the cream of the scroll saws.
I just can't run to that price.. and EBay is pretty baren at present.

What do users of the Axi AWFS18 think of their saw, and have any of you made a comparison with the equivalent Hegner?

Excalibur also looks good but vey expensive.

Thanks for any advice and opinions
Regards


----------



## Chippygeoff (6 Aug 2013)

A lot of people like the AWFS 18 Hegner look-a-like but some people have had serious problems with them. They are no where as refined as a Hegner and you can easily cut your hands on the underside of the table. Steve had lots of problems with his and sent it back. Don't even think about getting an Excalibur. I had one, total rubbish. At the end of the day you get what you pay for. I am sure there will be some more comments so you can judge for yourself. Many people struggle to save up for a Hegner but if you were to use one of the cheapies and then use a Hegner you will see why they are so expensive. I have had mine nearly a year now and no problems at all.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (6 Aug 2013)

I totally agree with Geoff,I have had my Hegner Multicut 1 single speed for over 10 yrs.The only part that I have to replace is the blade tension spring a the cost of £6 45 p which was available at Hegner.The price of the machine was £291 40 in 2003.

Bryan


----------



## mac1012 (6 Aug 2013)

there is very little difference in the price of the axminster and the base model hegner there used to be but not any more 

have you done your research or are you just assuming you wont be able to afford a hegner the multcut 1 is only 16 pounds more than the axminster 

mark


----------



## mac1012 (6 Aug 2013)

there is also a record 20 inch scroll saw for sale in the sale section on here not made any more but a very good machine I was tempted myself but you cant easily connect to a dust extractor 

if you don't mind the dust just being blown away by the air hose then for 150 its a bargain 

mark


----------



## redmoorphil (6 Aug 2013)

I would also avoid the Axi, I had problems with mine where the top of the blade was further back than the bottom and the cutting was terrible. The finish of them just isnt there when you compare it to a Hegner.
After Axi repaired it, it came back even worse so eventually mine went back for a refund. I bought the Hegner at Geoff's recommendation and I am so glad I did. Its a great saw and I spend hours cutting on it every day without any issues. Its a real joy to use.
Mark is right about Record for sale. It is a badged version of the American Hawk Scrollsaw and far siperior to the current offering from Record. They have a great reputation and it is a bargain at £150.
You can always rig up your own dust collection using pipe fittings - Ask Geoff for pictures of what he did to his Hegner for dust collection.


----------



## martinka (6 Aug 2013)

mac1012":2s4xypwv said:


> there is also a record 20 inch scroll saw for sale in the sale section on here not made any more but a very good machine I was tempted myself but you cant easily connect to a dust extractor
> 
> if you don't mind the dust just being blown away by the air hose then for 150 its a bargain
> 
> mark


I reckon I'd have bought that if I'd known about it on Saturday when I was over that way.


----------



## Apache_sim (6 Aug 2013)

I contacted Hegner UK and there are no base models in stock, earliest is September.
Dilemma I would like to have a saw on my bench in the next few days... Impatient as ever.

Thanks for your thoughts... Interestingly enough not a comment in favour of the Axi. Or are people too embarrassed to admit owning and liking the AWSF 18?

Regard


----------



## mac1012 (7 Aug 2013)

http://www.alwayshobbies.com/tools/powe ... -1-fretsaw


there you go these guys have it for sale it showing on website that they have it in stock but I would give them a ring and you can order over phone , when I got mine three years ago I had exactly the same problem with hegner and it was out of stock sounds like they still have the same problems so I got mine from always hobbies 

they do next day delivery for 7 pound but I think the standard delivery that is free would be here before the weekend just check with them

if I was you I would order a couple of packs niqua blades as they are better than the ones that come with machine and they are fairly cheap form there and you can save on postage 

the picture on the hobbies is for the older style of machine but you will receive the newer model wth quick release at the rear and improved flexible dust blower hose 

mark


----------



## Apache_sim (9 Aug 2013)

Thanks Mark I contacted Always Hobbies, ( who are almost local to me) and they sent me the entry level Hegner on next day delivery ( free delivery too). :lol:


----------

